

Ask HN: Best source of passive income while working on startup? - joeco

Does anyone have experience of working a job to free up your "sweat" to be allocated to your startup?  Realistically something that takes 2-3 hour a day but generates 50-60% of typical working stiff salary (40-60k).
======
dlitwak
Airbnb. Keep a room in your house open, if you live in a desirable
neighborhood, and have people rotating through. If you charge high enough you
could at least make up your rent and on good months make more. Keep a look out
for big events like Outside Lands where there are hundreds of people coming
through the city and up your prices.

The easiest way to make extra money is to use the assets you already have,
like your house. Even if you don't have a spare room, keep a look out for
those weekends and sleep on a friends couch or something. Look into your car
and GetAround etc.

------
PonyGumbo
Yes, although it's not easily replicable. I spent a couple of years working
remotely as a web grunt. Some weeks were insanely busy, but in general it only
took a few hours a day of my time. I was able to do a lot of work on my
startup between assignments. The key is to find the right kind of company. You
want to be positioned as the technical asset who solves problems, not the
person who creates the product being sold. If you're the latter (like a web
developer in a marketing agency), then there probably won't be much downtime.

------
TaylorAlexander
I've considered launching a kickstarter for one of my side projects to help
pay for my living while I work on my real startup. It seems like it would be
extremely time consuming though.

------
404error
If you figure this out let me know... :-)

50-60% of a 40-60K salary is where I am at full time 40+ hours a week.

